# Farmington Bay WMA Maintenance..



## goosefreak

Yeah, I'm going there...

I'v been wanting to write this up for a while now and im fed up with it!

Not to completely name names and all but, The Manager(s) at Farmington have done a piss poor job at maintaining that place for the last 2-3 years now. Basically ever since Rich Hansen Left, that place has turned into a dump.

first off, if ya'll remember right, the Youth fair last year, or was it 2 years ago was almost cancelled due to the bridges structural integrity compromised, the solution was to install "temporary" bridges.. Yes those same temporary bridged that have been there for a couple of seasons now. Hmmm 

That Road going into Farmington went to $hit last season real fast and nothing was done about it still to this day! Day 1 of this season that road was a pile of junk, left in the same condition it was the last day of the season LAST year and the Turpin parking lot?? you guessed it, left in the same hellacous pot hole infested wast land like the last day of the season as last year!!

They have equipment just sitting there doing nothing, they have piles of dirt sitting there taking up space. What the H3LL do they even do at FB?

Rich Hansen was and is the MAN! HE would have that road graded every 2 weeks all the way through the season, and you DAM sure could count on Farmington being in pristine condition come the fallowing season..

Heck, in the last 2 years I'v seen the current manager 2 times! TWO!!

when Rich was running it, I saw Rich EVERY weekend dam near. The bird checking station was always going there at HQ, you'd see him out checking flows all the time etc...

Correct me if I'm wrong please but, isn't that part of their job as a WMA manager is to maintain it or delegate it to someone who will??

And how many of yall have run over a submerged T-post with your boat? I have run 2 over both with NEW boats! I would like to think that as a manager I would at the very least take an annual ride around all the units in a boat and remove junk that either shouldn't be there or remove whatever is no longer serving a purpose.

But, that dam road!! my H3LL!! Big fat lazy JOKE!!

While we are at it, why dont they just pave the son of a bich! oh yeah, no money.. they would rather throw money in the toilet trying to get rid of the Phrag! Hey, I'm all for Phrag removal but, that area out there is a LOST CAUSE, believe me, nobody knows that phrag jungle more than I do. I see all the stuff they sprayed and rolled year after year and I go back out in the thick of it and its 6 feet tall again, and thats just the new growth over ONE summer..

But, this thread is mostly about that H3LL SEND road!

If he's going to be that lazy, he should work on getting the funds to pave it, then he'd never have to deal with it again. Heck I'll donate all my free time over the summer to provide the labor to do it! just give me the tools!

Anyways, its amazing the difference you can see in someone who values and respects their job and the resources and then someone who doesn't...


and GO!


----------



## CPAjeff

goosefreak said:


> Anyways, its amazing the difference you can see in someone who values and respects their job and the recourses and then someone who doesn't...


Honestly, I have never been out to FB, but your quoted words above ring so true and portray a far too common attitude from individuals anymore.

Sad to see people becoming more and more apathetic . . .


----------



## goosefreak

CPAjeff said:


> Honestly, I have never been out to FB, but your quoted words above ring so true and portray a far too common attitude from individuals anymore.
> 
> Sad to see people becoming more and more apathetic . . .


Dang! I had to go back and spellcheck everything! I had a screaming kid on my leg that didn't want to go to bed......

yup, pride in ones self seems to be a lost attribute..


----------



## paddler

Ever try to use the Porta Potty out there. Disgusting, doesn't appear to get much attention. Rather take my chances out in the marsh and wipe with salt grass.

And my own particular pet peeve, water management at and after freeze up. It obviously takes close attention to ice thickness, water levels, etc. I have tried to talk to the manager there, but he has been somewhat less than receptive to input from someone who has hunted the ice for almost 20 years. Last year, he dropped the water in Unit 1 a week before the end of the season, which made it unhuntable. It doesn't seem like he gives a crap, and refuses to listen. We sure do miss Rich.


----------



## T-dubs-42

Rich was great at Farmington, but man am I glad to have him at Ogden Bay, it looks better and better every trip out.


----------



## taxidermist

I've never visited FB and now I think I'll take a drive and check out what the hubba bubba is all about. 


Correct me if I'm wrong..... Doesn't Sportsman money from Utah hunters suppose to go back into such things as maintenance for said property? If I'm wrong.... What if a small "fee" like $5 or a annual pass for $???$ that would be used, earmarked for maintaining that specific property? I know if I was a paying customer, I'd be teaming up with Goosefreak and pounding on an office door if it wasn't being maintained!!


----------



## utahbigbull

T-dubs-42 said:


> Rich was great at Farmington, but man am I glad to have him at Ogden Bay, it looks better and better every trip out.


Rich was much needed at OB!! He has done nothing but great things and is one heck of a good guy. Wish he could be over both, but I agree, MAN I am happy he is at OB to finally show that place some attention after being neglected and ran into the pot for so many years.

Last week was my first trip to FB this year and like Goose said, that road is GARBAGE!! A guy best not be in any sort of hurry getting out there or back home.


----------



## paddler

taxidermist said:


> I've never visited FB and now I think I'll take a drive and check out what the hubba bubba is all about.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong..... Doesn't Sportsman money from Utah hunters suppose to go back into such things as maintenance for said property? If I'm wrong.... What if a small "fee" like $5 or a annual pass for $???$ that would be used, earmarked for maintaining that specific property? I know if I was a paying customer, I'd be teaming up with Goosefreak and pounding on an office door if it wasn't being maintained!!


It is not clear to me that this is so much a financial issue as a personnel issue.


----------



## Shadow Man

paddler said:


> It is not clear to me that this is so much a financial issue as a personnel issue.


I agree, this is definitely a personal issue, some people just dont care and take no pride in their work, I swore off FB several years ago and have never been back, my question is, is there no oversight on what's happening out there? Certainly these guys are not handed a WMA and then don't have to answer to anybody, where's the accountability?!


----------



## Jedidiah

Never been, most of my posts about the place are a joke. When I started thinking about hunting waterfowl I drove by a few times and saw the huge well-groomed area in the middle covered in birds. Went home to check out land ownership, saw it belonged to "New State" and noped.


----------



## JerryH

I can handle the washboards it slows people down. The axle swallowing holes at the bridges is a (hole) different matter. But then again you can't grade a wet road and its been wet. I've seen little $hits from the high school rallying mom's car on snowy days out there. 

I've hauled and continue to haul obstacles out of the marsh to get them gone. If you know of a post that someone could hit. Pull it. You'll be doing everyone a favor. Management probably doesn't know it's there?

As for the ice hunt debate. This is where I'm going to catch hell. When he dropped unit one to basically mud he sucked the majority of ducks off the near by clubs. It was amazing to me the amount of birds it held in the FB area. But yes it made access for some difficult. 

If there was a wish list. I would wish for a much larger cattle program during the summer.


----------



## paddler

I'm not exactly sure about the chain of command. The manager at Farmington Bay answers to a supervisor who also, I think, manages a couple of the northern WMAs. I think they are buddies. It is not clear to me that any meaningful oversight will occur. 

And remember, there are two sides to every story. We don't really know how the manager at FB spends his time. From my conversations with him, I get the impression that he thinks he works his ass off. Perhaps he does. Part of my objection is that he is so hard to talk to and so unreceptive to feedback. 

One thing that is clear from this thread and my casual conversations with other hunters is that Rich is an outstanding manager who goes the extra mile to maximize hunter opportunity, habitat, etc, and the overall impression is that the manager of Farmington doesn't meet that high standard.


----------



## JerryH

Rich Hansen has true passion for marsh management. It is no wonder he was employee of the year for the state of Utah. Utah is lucky to have him.


----------



## goosefreak

Yeah Jerry but, that road hasn’t been wet for 2 years straight.

I pull every T-post I come across.

As for all the City folk driving around, if anything I’ve seen then starting to show up earlier this year..

The manager is simply lazy, at least that is my observation and the quality of the WMA is kinda the proof in the pudding..

I’m one for driving slow down the dike anyways. I HATE flipping mud up on my boat!!


----------



## JerryH

Good on ya for pulling it.


----------



## gander311

I agree that Rich is the man, and missed.

But playing devil's advocate about the current circumstances out there, are we certain it's due to the current manager? Using the roads as an example, do we know that the road grader is actually functioning currently? There could be a handful of reasons it isn't getting done. 

Another observation I have is that it seems to me that FB is getting more traffic than ever. It's always a busy WMA, but this year has been crazy at times. I primarily hunt weekdays to avoid "crowds", but it's still slammed at times. I counted 27 boat trailers in the Turpin parking lot on a weekday once. I just wonder if there is increased use, and therefore increased wear-and-tear on the roads and resource? More people=more problems.

I'm not wanting to argue, just wondering if there is more to the story that we don't know. I agree that it is noticeable that it's not been the same in recent years, but I wonder if there are reasons that we maybe aren't aware of. 

And no matter what the base problems are, what can/should we do about it? I did meet the assistant manager at a checkpoint earlier this season, and he seemed nice enough. I got his business card to email him for volunteer opportunities this spring/summer. I've been down the road of helping through non-profit groups in years past and no longer have a desire for the politics and BS that comes along with that. So I'm going to try to go right to the source to help with man-hours when I'm able right at the WMA level.


----------



## JerryH

I've heard the the wma's have to share a grader. And its on a schedule. They will not grade the roads when wet. FB is simply loved to death. Gander is right traffic has increased.

The DWR is like any business. Do more with less and cutting costs. There used to be a manager at every wma. These guys now are in charge of 2 or 3 wma's each. There is only so many hours in a day. Lets face it waterfowl is the basturd son of the DWR. FB is the flagship of the DWR and I also feel it could get more attention but budgets are only so big.


I too have grown tired of nonprofit organizations. I still donate but I'm banqueted out and don't like the politics. I try to volunteer every year to help spray and invite myself to help band. Its nice to catch up with Rich and just give back. I found it odd last year spraying. Volunteers were dedicated hunters working off their hours that have never hunted ducks. Not one waterfowler was there.


----------



## goosefreak

Even if they are sharing a grader, Rich had that road graded every 2-3 weeks, 

The current road conditions haven’t seen a grader in 2 YEARS, that’s not an exaggeration and y’all know it.. When is it our turn?

I agree that FB has seen more traffic and most certainly adds to the problem but, that should mean proper maintenance should be more critical. It’s supply in demand..

You are good men for giving them the benefit of the doubt, no question. I also did so and after 2 years it’s becoming a little ridiculous.. Its part of their job..

As I said, Rich had that thing worked over, since his departure that road has seen a blade maybe once so, what’s changed??

Yet, they seem to have time to blade the Turpin dike road and remove foot bridges, go figure..


----------



## nickpan

JerryH said:


> I too have grown tired of nonprofit organizations. I still donate but I'm banqueted out and don't like the politics. I try to volunteer every year to help spray and invite myself to help band. Its nice to catch up with Rich and just give back. I found it odd last year spraying. Volunteers were dedicated hunters working off their hours that have never hunted ducks. Not one waterfowler was there.


So true. Amazing what could be done if everyone, hell even 50% of the people gave back a little more and helped out more.

Always kills me how many bags of trash we bring back from the diked units at the goose nesting project, and it seems it's all airboat guys and dedicated hunters.

I would like to think if they would be more receptive to getting help, you'd be able to get some guys out to pitch in. But I've seen the opportunity given and then very little people show up.

I agree bring on more cattle. Had a buddy a few years back up at Utah State. Some kid was working with pigs and phrag. Totally destroyed the thatch when they rooted it all up. Maybe there is more to that....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner

Years ago, we (Utah Airboat Club), spent many hours out there trenching and digging through buried riprap to get power to light up the restroom on the left side of the road at the entrance.
I’m curious, are the lights still working?


----------



## paddler

I used to spray every year when Randy ran the program. I even sprayed with Val once, he was a bit strange. But lunch at OB was cool. I feel a bit guilty as I haven't sprayed in too many years now. I go to the coast every August to fish, which limits my available days. Guess I need to try harder to give back. I will admit that with Randy gone and Rich up north my enthusiasm has waned a bit.


----------



## JerryH

Hey Freak 

Maybe like everything else the road is a three year study lol


----------



## goosefreak

JerryH said:


> Hey Freak
> 
> Maybe like everything else the road is a three year study lol


Whatever it is, evidently there is a problem that is not being addressed..

I'm recruiting you to help me replace my axles when those pot holes rip'em off!!


----------



## paddler

I drive about 12MPH down that dike now, especially when it's wet. No trailer to worry about, but I hate getting my wheel wells muddy. Plus, I'm old and in no hurry.


----------



## Goshawk

goosefreak said:


> Yet, they seem to have time to blade the Turpin dike road and remove foot bridges, go figure..


Yeah, they are getting it ready to put in the new parking lot at the Miller unit.


----------



## JerryH

goosefreak said:


> Whatever it is, evidently there is a problem that is not being addressed..
> 
> I'm recruiting you to help me replace my axles when those pot holes rip'em off!!


I actually replaced my axle 3 years ago. One year ago I had my trailer axle alignment done by alignment specialists because of tire ware. Round trip to FB and back is maybe 10 miles. No telling where that new axle got bent. -O,-


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Goshawk said:


> Yeah, they are getting it ready to put in the new parking lot at the Miller unit.


Wait what?!


----------



## OverTheEdge

Yep, and extend the road to the Lakefront unit that comes back to the state in a few years.


----------



## JerryH

-O|o-


----------



## paddler

OverTheEdge said:


> Yep, and extend the road to the Lakefront unit that comes back to the state in a few years.


That would be awesome. Sure would save me tons of effort and time. And money, no need to buy an ebike!


----------



## JerryH

OverTheEdge said:


> Yep, and extend the road to the Lakefront unit that comes back to the state in a few years.


This is actually pretty interesting. I've heard that the state wants this land in question back. If the state doesn't renew the lease how will the public access this ground? North Point will not let the public walk their outer dike to get there. Will it be accessible by airboat only??


----------



## OverTheEdge

One option would be to build another unit west of the Miller unit and use the outer dike as an access road to the Lakefront unit. Having all the crystal units, miller unit, lakefront unit, and the newly created unit flooded, would be a pretty neat collection of shallow impoundments. I do know that creating new units is difficult with all the wetland regulations, but if the new unit could be a mitigation bank of some sort, it just might work. There has got to be folks that are developing out in the northwest quadrant (prison etc.) looking for mitigation sites. And the best part is they would pay for it!


----------



## JerryH

I would think the Inland Port would have some mitigation as well?


----------



## shaner

The work being done around the Inland Port, the new prison, and the old Bailey Lake Duck Club will blow your mind!


----------



## sketch21

shaner said:


> The work being done around the Inland Port, the new prison, and the old Bailey Lake Duck Club will blow your mind!


It's heartbreaking to see happen. I used to hunt the old Gilmore land out there back in the day. Didn't realize how good i had it until it was gone.


----------



## Fowlmouth

So, if or when the GSL ever makes a come back and floods again, will the prison be under water?


----------



## JerryH

Fowlmouth said:


> So, if or when the GSL ever makes a come back and floods again, will the prison be under water?


We can only hope so


----------



## 7summits

Fowlmouth said:


> So, if or when the GSL ever makes a come back and floods again, will the prison be under water?


This is why we continue to service the pumps out west.


----------



## paddler

7summits said:


> This is why we continue to service the pumps out west.


Many years ago, after the lake dropped and the pumps were mothballed, I wrote a spoof "For Sale" ad for the Tribune. This was back well before Al Gore invented the internet, and the Classified's section was big. I was dictating the ad, and of course, the person on the other end caught on. She refused to take the ad, even though I was more than willing to pay for it. ****, that would have made a great clipping.


----------



## Fowlmouth

7summits said:


> This is why we continue to service the pumps out west.


https://fox13now.com/2019/08/04/uniquely-utah-the-great-salt-lakes-long-forgotten-pumping-station/


----------



## 7summits

Fowlmouth said:


> https://fox13now.com/2019/08/04/uniquely-utah-the-great-salt-lakes-long-forgotten-pumping-station/


Not sure if you are supporting my comment? If you read the article you would think that the pumps are left for dead, if you watch the video it clearly states that the State spends $10,000 annually to maintain the pumps. They are still viable.


----------



## fatbikehunter

the road is miserable, I do recall it being graded once in the last year or so and it was nice for about a month... I'd pay an annual fee to access FB like the $75/yr. state park fee. I know its apples and oranges but look how nice our state parks are maintained. If FB got a fraction of the attention the state parks get - it would be an immense improvement.


----------



## goosefreak

It hasn't been graded in 2 seasons. It was graded for the 2018-2019 season but, not since.

The washboards that Jerry doesn't mind have been there since 2018, that Turpin parking lot is a pot hole mess in the same capacity as it was at the end of the season of last year. The ding bat that runs that place even had his white lines painted through the pot holes! laughable!! And those pot holes along the main road are of a long term abuse magnitude 

and as a joke to the rest of us, the ghost of Farmington half-azzly dumped a pile of dirt on each bridge in his failed attempt to "smooth it out"

I hate even saying it but, at this point I would pay a $3-$5 daily entry fee IF that money would be used SOULY the maintenance of Farmington Bay, and you'd be able to get the birders who freeload off of our conservation effort!

Regardless, I thought that was what and area specific manager is supposed to do, Take care of his assigned WMA

AND I dont buy for 1 second that 1 manager is assigned to 3 WMA's  

they got the time, I see them parked at there new office just sitting there, probably lurking in the shadows of the UWN:!::!:

I'v actually enjoyed hunting out side of Farmington Bay this year anyways, Iv only been out there like 7 or 8 times but everytime I do I need to strap into my 5 point harness!-O,-


Hey, I'll give credit where credit is due and I waited long enough for this responsibility to be taken care of and it hasen't so,
if I was that lazy at my job I'd be fired but then again I dont work for the GOV..

OH, and paddler, I clocked my speed and I do about 5mph down that road and its still a bouncy bich! (take that UWN) I dont know how you speed so fast at 12mph down that road and still live to paddle another day!


----------



## Fowlmouth

7summits said:


> Not sure if you are supporting my comment? If you read the article you would think that the pumps are left for dead, if you watch the video it clearly states that the State spends $10,000 annually to maintain the pumps. They are still viable.


Yep, I was supporting your comment. I thought the maintenance was actually more though, like $60k. That's the number I heard at one time, but $10k is not bad.


----------



## paddler

goosefreak said:


> It hasn't been graded in 2 seasons. It was graded for the 2018-2019 season but, not since.
> 
> The washboards that Jerry doesn't mind have been there since 2018, that Turpin parking lot is a pot hole mess in the same capacity as it was at the end of the season of last year. The ding bat that runs that place even had his white lines painted through the pot holes! laughable!! And those pot holes along the main road are of a long term abuse magnitude
> 
> and as a joke to the rest of us, the ghost of Farmington half-azzly dumped a pile of dirt on each bridge in his failed attempt to "smooth it out"
> 
> I hate even saying it but, at this point I would pay a $3-$5 daily entry fee IF that money would be used SOULY the maintenance of Farmington Bay, and you'd be able to get the birders who freeload off of our conservation effort!
> 
> Regardless, I thought that was what and area specific manager is supposed to do, Take care of his assigned WMA
> 
> AND I dont buy for 1 second that 1 manager is assigned to 3 WMA's
> 
> they got the time, I see them parked at there new office just sitting there, probably lurking in the shadows of the UWN:!::!:
> 
> I'v actually enjoyed hunting out side of Farmington Bay this year anyways, Iv only been out there like 7 or 8 times but everytime I do I need to strap into my 5 point harness!-O,-
> 
> Hey, I'll give credit where credit is due and I waited long enough for this responsibility to be taken care of and it hasen't so,
> if I was that lazy at my job I'd be fired but then again I dont work for the GOV..
> 
> OH, and paddler, I clocked my speed and I do about 5mph down that road and its still a bouncy bich! (take that UWN) I dont know how you speed so fast at 12mph down that road and still live to paddle another day!


Ford Expedition, independent rear suspension.


----------



## JerryH

paddler said:


> Ford Expedition, independent rear suspension.


Maybe a grief counselor and a group hug is in order.


----------



## goosefreak

No, I’m just not one who beats the $hit out of my gear just cuz..

Unless I’m breaking ice with my Excel..


----------



## paddler

Now that the road is dry, it's 40-50MPH. Just a guess. Not worth driving it, though.


----------



## goosefreak

paddler said:


> Now that the road is dry, it's 40-50MPH. Just a guess. Not worth driving it, though.


Does that meant they can finally grade it? I mean now thats its dried out :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler

goosefreak said:


> Does that meant they can finally grade it? I mean now thats its dried out :mrgreen:


No such luck. I don't care about the road as much as the Turpin parking lot. What a mess!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Maybe it will get graded in time for the Eagle viewing day. -O,-


----------



## JerryH

Now you're trying to get your buddy all fired up? Thats just cold&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## paddler

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe it will get graded in time for the Eagle viewing day. -O,-


I think that's why he lowered the level last year so early, making it unhuntable during the last week of the still open waterfowl season. All this time I thought "WMA" meant Waterfowl Management Area. Eagles can wait a week.


----------



## goosefreak

JerryH said:


> Now you're trying to get your buddy all fired up? Thats just cold��


Jerry, tell your buddy's at FB the get that road graded before it gets wet again!!

I'm sure FowlMouth and I are like minded on this subject, FowlMouth what was the word you use to describe that road?? You say it better then me anyways!


----------



## sketch21

paddler said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will get graded in time for the Eagle viewing day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's why he lowered the level last year so early, making it unhuntable during the last week of the still open waterfowl season. All this time I thought "WMA" meant Waterfowl Management Area. Eagles can wait a week.
Click to expand...

What unit was made unhuntable the last week of the season?


----------



## LukeS

Word must of got out seen a grader working the road this afternoon. The road was looking lots better.


----------



## paddler

sketch21 said:


> What unit was made unhuntable the last week of the season?


Unit 1. I tried to launch my canoe, got out about 60 yards and could go no further. Really pissed me off, too, because I got some nice photos out there the year before.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/190897-reflections.html#post2020489


----------



## goosefreak

LukeS said:


> Word must of got out seen a grader working the road this afternoon. The road was looking lots better.


what do you think Jerry? coincidence?

let the records show the only reason why I need a hug is from a lack of Airboat ride invitations :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## paddler

LukeS said:


> Word must of got out seen a grader working the road this afternoon. The road was looking lots better.


So, maybe 60MPH?


----------



## JerryH

goosefreak said:


> what do you think Jerry? coincidence?
> 
> let the records show the only reason why I need a hug is from a lack of Airboat ride invitations :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I think a simple phone call would of been more appropriate. But you chose to call them out on the internet & call them names while hiding behind a screen name. Pretty chicken $hit in my book. You could of handled it in a better way.


----------



## goosefreak

JerryH said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think Jerry? coincidence?
> 
> let the records show the only reason why I need a hug is from a lack of Airboat ride invitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a simple phone call would of been more appropriate. But you chose to call them out on the internet & call them names while hiding behind a screen name. Pretty chicken $hit in my book. You could of handled it in a better way.
Click to expand...

Dam straight I called them out on the internet and if Jason was ever at FB I'd talk the same smack to his face but, opportunities were never given.

Listen, I have zero problems confronting people face-to-face believe you me,

I would gladly wait at the air boat launch for you to come back in from hunting just so I could smack talk ya to your "face" if you'd like to show you how chicken $hit I really am.  Tomorrow work for you?? I'm working today

Come on, no fights or nothing, just good ol face to face trash talking!

Seems like all you self-righteous prick's are the real keyboard warriors, Always wanting to call out the keyboard warriors while you're typing behind your own screens unwilling to do anything about it or prove a point. Blah blah blah, talk is cheap.

You have been taking jabs at me through this entire thread, passive aggressively Mr. "keyboard warrior". You really think I'm that dumb, and wait don't answer that after all you are Jerry

Oh, and it now looks like the roads being graded, so it appears to have worked but, maybe we should contribute that to the roads finally drying out over two years right Jerry? Those two years and wet roads were really hindering their abilities to do so


----------



## LukeS

paddler said:


> LukeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word must of got out seen a grader working the road this afternoon. The road was looking lots better.
> 
> 
> 
> So, maybe 60MPH?
Click to expand...

In your Ford Explorer you would have no problem.


----------



## paddler

Expedition Max. Top rated by Consumer Reports in their annual car issue, April of this year. The Explorer doesn't rate well.


----------



## JerryH

Gezz Freak I was going to send you a Christmas card &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## LukeS

paddler said:


> Expedition Max. Top rated by Consumer Reports in their annual car issue, April of this year. The Explorer doesn't rate well.


My bad. That's what a meant to say.


----------



## goosefreak

JerryH said:


> Gezz Freak I was going to send you a Christmas card ��


You still can, there's time..


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> Gezz Freak I was going to send you a Christmas card ��


That reminds me, I need to get Elaine's in the mail.


----------



## Fowlmouth

If you think the North entrance dike road is a mess, you need to go drive on the South entrance road. It's like a frickin mortar field.....Oh yeah, and still no ducks at Farmington....;-) That place has been dead meat since October 31st.....


----------



## TPrawitt91

Can confirm the south entrance road is bad


----------



## paddler

Fowlmouth said:


> If you think the North entrance dike road is a mess, you need to go drive on the South entrance road. It's like a frickin mortar field.....Oh yeah, and still no ducks at Farmington....;-) That place has been dead meat since October 31st.....


Lots of birds flying after sunset. Slow, slow, slow during shooting hours.


----------



## Swan Hunter

sketch21 said:


> It's heartbreaking to see happen. I used to hunt the old Gilmore land out there back in the day. Didn't realize how good i had it until it was gone.


I remember those days. I've huntined with Steve Gilmore for 40 years.


----------



## sketch21

Swan Hunter said:


> I remember those days. I've huntined with Steve Gilmore for 40 years.


Steve was always really good to me and i'll never forget the times I had out there. Is he still alive? I know he had MS really bad.

Do you remember the club house and land that was right next the Harrison Club's big lake? My friend bought that from the Gilmore's a few years back and i still have access to that. Pretty fun to take my kids out to same place i first hunted waterfowl.


----------



## Fowlmouth

The road and parking lot is looking much better now. A group of good guys also installed new steel tie off's for boats to use on unit 1 and Turpin.


----------



## goosefreak

Fowlmouth said:


> The road and parking lot is looking much better now. A group of good guys also installed new steel tie off's for boats to use on unit 1 and Turpin.


wont last long....


----------



## shaner

sketch21 said:


> Swan Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days. I've huntined with Steve Gilmore for 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve was always really good to me and i'll never forget the times I had out there. Is he still alive? I know he had MS really bad.
> 
> Do you remember the club house and land that was right next the Harrison Club's big lake? My friend bought that from the Gilmore's a few years back and i still have access to that. Pretty fun to take my kids out to same place i first hunted waterfowl.
Click to expand...

From the outside that clubhouse looks a little rough, how is it holding up on the inside?


----------



## Longgun

having not the time to read through the whole thread, it boils down to someone giving a ****, no more no less. Seeing what Rich has done at OB is nothing short of what id would expect from the man after seeing what he had done at FB prior to him moving on.


----------



## Longgun

Fowlmouth said:


> The road and parking lot is looking much better now. A group of good guys also installed new steel tie off's for boats to use on unit 1 and Turpin.


Off season maintenance is one thing... lets see what things look like the end of November.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Longgun said:


> Off season maintenance is one thing... lets see what things look like the end of November.


Probably look like crap again. It will be nice until the wet weather hits. That road and parking lot started out as a mine field last season, so it's already an improvement over last year.


----------



## goosefreak

Longgun said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The road and parking lot is looking much better now. A group of good guys also installed new steel tie off's for boats to use on unit 1 and Turpin.
> 
> 
> 
> Off season maintenance is one thing... lets see what things look like the end of November.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it only took him 2.5 years and people B i t c h i n g about it before he lifted a finger!


----------



## MooseMeat

Rich was the best thing that ever happened to FB. Many times I’d be the last boat back to the parking lot after shooting hours ended, and he was almost always sitting at the ramp in his truck, making sure everyone got back in ok. I don’t know if he did that every night, or just a coincidence in the timing that I was there, but I always thought that was a way cool thing for him to do. He wasn’t there to start a war with anyone or looking to give anyone a hard time. He was more than fair with anyone he contacted and was more concerned with the experience you had, rather than to make sure you were 1000% legal and looking to write tickets over nothing. A few times I saw him give people who were in the wrong a free pass, because he knew what their intent was. He’s the only one that when I saw a brown truck roll up, I didn’t roll my eyes and think “oh here we go, what are they gonna try today...”, and was happy to talk with him. Even saw him talk my buddy out of a bind with a fed one opener (short make-shift plug). He’s a great guy and OB is benefiting from his efforts greatly.

That said, when he left, FB took a steep nose dive and I don’t see it recovering anything soon unless some new management takes over. Sad to see. I loved hunting FB. It’s not worth the hour drive anymore for me except for the opener or the occasional swan trip when someone has a tag.


----------

